# Old tractor Landini @scale 1/7



## ZAPJACK

Dear all,
I will present to you a working model of a Landini 1934
based on a kit (drawings + castings)
2 stroke engine, clutch, 3 speed gearbox + rear
Brake, differential, water radiator cooling, etc...
Regards
LeZap


----------



## Herbiev

Thats a great looking tractor.


----------



## Cogsy

Fantastic job! Would love to see a video.


----------



## ZAPJACK

The first step was the machining of the gearbox. But this masterpiece is also the frame of the tractor.
LeZap


----------



## kuhncw

Hi LeZap,

That is a very nice looking model tractor.  What is the engine bore and stroke?

Please post additional photos of the machine work.

Thanks.


Chuck


----------



## kadora

Hello Zapjack
As usual excellent work.
Please send us more pictures from your machining log.
Where is possible to buy castings for this tractor?


----------



## Jasonb

A nice looking model, I too will enjoy following your build

I suspect this is the source

http://digilander.iol.it/liguori/landini.htm


----------



## ZAPJACK

Yes, it's coming from Italy.
But I expend there is no advertising on the site ?
Engine is a long stroke 28x42mm= 26cc engine.
Next picture are the machining of the cylinder. Nothing complicate here
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Check of the orthogonality of the milling machine spindle.
Old fashion system is the best one. Caliper & steel axle.
Default calibration of the DRO and zero setting of X & Y axle is very important in this case
No any error are allowed because the 7 followed axle position depend of the good running of the gearbox.
Crankshaft, gear box fork (2), First & second gearbox axle, rear axle and differential.
The two last pictures are reality tractor under renew (not mine!!)
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

measurement of the job.
The two paralel axle (5mm) are the future position of gearbox forks.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Now, construction of the crankshaft.
It's a 34CrNiMo6V hard allied steel. 
Assembled by thermal expansion.
Final fit with plug
LeZap


----------



## kadora

Hello LeZap
Perfectly describing pictures but i would like to ask you
what is your way to secure con rod pin to the fly wheels?
On 11. picture from the top are two little pins securing con rod pin.
Are these 2 little pins pressed to the fly wheel ? or 
some different method is used.
Thank you


----------



## ZAPJACK

kadora said:


> Are these 2 little pins pressed to the fly wheel ? or
> some different method is used.


Hi Kadora,
Pins are beat with hammer + hard Loctite.
Regards
LeZAp


----------



## ZAPJACK

Here is nothing difficulty to machine the conrod.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Pictures of the main bearings.
Machining of the two flywheels. Bar-stock steel.
Zéro setting of the crankshaft.
LeZap


----------



## wirralcnc

Would you have contact details for the person selling the castings.


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the junction box of radiator ventilator
The bearings are mixed (ball bearing + bronze bearing)
Alignment must be perfect!
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the machining of the cog-wheel.
Position is between the crankshaft and ventilator redactor gears
LeZap


----------



## RManley

A really beautiful piece of work so far.  Following with great interest!  
What size is that chain - it looks tiny

R


----------



## ZAPJACK

RManley said:


> What size is that chain - it looks tiny


It's a 4mm pitch chain and 2.7mm inner
LZ


----------



## ZAPJACK

The next step is the planetary differential.
the 45° gear are coming from www.maedler.de and deeply modified
In some case, to have a high level of precision, the gear was fixed with hard Loctite on a provisional shaft and machined in precision collets.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the general arrangement of gearbox. 3 speed + R. 
The more stressful job was machining of gear box case. Because the smallest error of axis could be a disaster. Fortunately, with help of  DRO position was perfect.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Follow-up of gearbox forks
Starting from a simply mild steel plate
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Now is the cylinder and cylinder head
No particular difficulties, the cylinder is coming from iron GGG60
Lot of changing position during machining process of the cylinder-head
Also, need tailor-made jig for some specific mounting
After machining, honing with Sunnen honing machine
The finishing is really exceptional, close to a mirror !!!
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Gearbox oil level glass.
Machining of the clutch control arm
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the thrust ball bearing for the clutch control
Its made from hard steel 42CrMo6V
LeZap


----------



## idahoan

Amazing work Jack!

Thanks for sharing your great photos; I'm enjoying the progress on your tractor.

Dave


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the construction of the "Pitman arm" of clutch command
Mainly handcraft job with hand-files, emery-paper and final polishing.
Less machining works.
The security hairpin is made from parts of a bicycle brake cable, so 0.4mm
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

This is the clutch. The body is made in bar-stock steel.
Before machining the six fingers, they are tin welded
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Mounting of the spikes on the wheels
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

The building of the water radiator start from hex 6mm messing bars
And the fals gasoline tank, is made from messing plate of 1mm
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Machining of the small caps of the gasoil tank.
Rack-rail of speed control throttle. 
Machining of the PTO clutch and finally the hand brake handle
LeZap


----------



## kadora

simply unbelievable


----------



## ZAPJACK

The mud guard was difficult to made. Two trial before success.
At first, the binding of "L" profile in messing.
I test different possibility to do it, and at least, the best solution was heating with a blow-pipe and fold it gently on a pre-calibred aluminium disc (see on the late)
The next difficulty was the positioning of the hole for the 1mm rivets
LeZap


----------



## idahoan

Very nice!

Thanks for the update.
Dave


----------



## ZAPJACK

The muffler is made from simply brass metal sheet. And the piston is coming from cast iron bar-stock.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Now the painting and some comparison with real tractor
The diagram gives:
130° for intake
100° for exhaust
100° for transfert
So, very "quiet" diagram to have torque and slow RPM
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

The cylinder and the piston are made from GGG60 cast iron
LeZap


----------



## Aerofourcycle

Thanks for the photo's. Interesting you went cast iron on cast iron.


----------



## demaic

Dear Zapjack,
You are a true professional!
U bent een echte vakman!!
Vous êtes un vrai professionnel!
Demaic


----------



## ZAPJACK

@ aerofourcycle. Yes, two time cast iron together and result is exceptional
Don't forget that my target is to have a slow rpm engine, and is will be better with "heavy" piston. But by the way, compression is very good with less leak between piston-piston ring and cylinder
@Demaic: ik heb geen vakmanschap en ben alleen amateur!
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

The painting was made with binocular for better precision.
other pictures are détails of construction
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK

Rack bar and pinion assembly for the tractor steering gear.
Build from Stubs-steel and heat treatment for the helical rack type cutter.
LeZap


----------



## Stieglitz

Hi Zapjack, Yes please continue wtih the  photos and possibly a video,hope one day to scale those heights.
Cheers.
Allen.


----------



## ZAPJACK

Hello there, some other pictures
214-215 is the GO filter made from plexi and polished with tooth cream
217-218 general view of clutch command 
219 air fan and piping 
221 airbox butterfly screw 1.6mm
222 piping
223 light switch
LeZap


----------



## demaic

Thanks for this report, this is a high level of engineering!
Demaic


----------



## ZAPJACK

Sorry, I'm a little bit late in my post !!! apologies !!
pict 224 test mounting
226/227 electric wire piping. Diameter is 1.5mm (1/16")
228 Tank with battery - ignition - small tank
229 general view of lubrication and false pipes but real oil level!!!
230 gen. view of GO filter & piping
231 gen. view of chain transmission to air fan
232 test mounting
232a + 233 real tractor view
LeZap


----------



## ShopShoe

Zapjack,

You've been busy adding more incredible detail to an already incredible model.

I like old tractors and both the model and the real one are impressive.

You may have said earlier, but do you own the real one, too?

Congratulations and Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## ZAPJACK

ShopShoe said:


> I like old tractors and both the model and the real one are impressive.


Hi Shopshoe, I've just started my 3rd tractor
This last one is a 4WD full metal wheels and articulated !!
So it's coming !!
Regards
LeZap


----------



## de98441201

very good,I admire your work very much


----------



## 2002hummer

Hello Zapjack,  I just found you build. Great build. Will follow any more builds that you may have. Looking forward to the next 4X4 tractor build.


----------

